# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  My female german blue ram is laying eggs as i am typing this?

## myster619

But the problem is, the male is not fertilizing them. And also, neither the male nor female is trying to protect the nest. I have them with 10 neon tetras and a pair of apisto cacatuoides in a 20 gallon tank. This is their first time, i just separated another pair today from the tank, and now the female just laid eggs. And she has been acting wierd, swimming to every corner of the tank and confusing the male.

----------


## sen_jie

its ok, at times the female have too much eggs and they are not ready to spawn, so they just lay the eggs and consume it later. It is better this way than for the female to be egg bounded. in 1 month time she should have enough eggs for another round of spawning. So u can isolate the pair in the meanwhile

----------

